
Show HN: Entrepreneurial Reading Group digest -Weekly list of startups resources - mohameddev
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/ventaapps
======
mohameddev
First issue is out... Check it here
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/ventaapps/archive/21100](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/ventaapps/archive/21100)

Second will be out over in this weekend

Your feedback is highly appreciated :)

